
Show HN: We built an actionable terminal instead of a job desc to recruit devs - seyz
http://efounders.co/hacker-program
======
kafkaesq
Cute, but ultimately a waste of time and cognitive drain.

Also, shops pitching for "hungry developers" are generally best avoided.

------
exolymph
command not found
[http://i.imgur.com/WAlRS2J.png](http://i.imgur.com/WAlRS2J.png)

~~~
seyz
It's because you tried "COMMAND" instead of "efounders COMMAND" (e.g
"efounders welcome").

~~~
exolymph
Oh, ha, derp.

~~~
jastr
I made the same mistake. Why is the "efounders" necessary?

~~~
wingerlang
Because that's how terminal executables/programs/scripts/whatever works.

~~~
jastr
I thought they built a terminal, because that's what it says in the title!

